# KINGFISH OFF THE BEACH



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

I've been hearing a lot about people that are on the beach seeing kingfish jumping. I as wondering if the kingfish are reachable if i go out there with my kayak? thanks


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I am sure u could get to them with a yak on a good day. I seen them as close as two casting distances out to aobut 700 yds or so. grab some pinfish and go have a blast.


----------



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

I know that off Fort Pierce beaches the kingfish come in very close to the beach. My buddy Jeff catches them in his kayak.


----------

